# Arch In Window Frame How?



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi all,
I'd be interested to know how members would make this window arch and also methods for fixing into the frame. To see arch view this link 
Hardwood Frame Window | eBay

Thanks.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Gaia said:


> Hi all,
> I'd be interested to know how members would make this window arch and also methods for fixing into the frame. To see arch view this link
> Hardwood Frame Window | eBay
> 
> Thanks.


As it is not structural, make an mdf template of the arch, use a bearing guided trim cutter to shape them,(of course, after removing the bulk of the waste), as to fixing, it depends upon how thick they are, m&t joints or fix with biscuits.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Peter.
Looks like you should be able to make that from standard cabinet door construction using a glass panel bit set. The bits will machine in the detail as well as the recess for the glass in one step. For the arches you could make or buy a template set. As far as the hinges you would need a type of pivot hinge if all 3 doors are operational. If the center door is fixed & only the side doors work then you could use a standard hinge or even a cabinet hinge depending on the look you want. A brass hinge with a finial would look nice there too. Here are some links to get you started.

3-Pc Glass Panel Set-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood
Lee Valley Tools - Important Announcement
Reversible Knife Hinges - Rockler Woodworking Tools
http://www.leevalley.com/en/hardware/page.aspx?p=41258&cat=3,41241
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/Glass-Panel-Doors-Made-Easy/productinfo/DVD2/


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

jlord said:


> Hi Peter.
> Looks like you should be able to make that from standard cabinet door construction using a glass panel bit set. The bits will machine in the detail as well as the recess for the glass in one step. For the arches you could make or buy a template set. As far as the hinges you would need a type of pivot hinge if all 3 doors are operational. If the center door is fixed & only the side doors work then you could use a standard hinge or even a cabinet hinge depending on the look you want. A brass hinge with a finial would look nice there too. Here are some links to get you started.
> 
> 3-Pc Glass Panel Set-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood
> ...


Hi James,
Thanks for that.
Enjoy your day,
Regards,
Peter.


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

derek willis said:


> As it is not structural, make an mdf template of the arch, use a bearing guided trim cutter to shape them,(of course, after removing the bulk of the waste), as to fixing, it depends upon how thick they are, m&t joints or fix with biscuits.


Thanks again,
Any tips on how I go about making the curve with the right radius, if that is the right expression? If one made arched windows like the ones I've linked to. Could one have oblong glass and fit the arch at the top, on top, over the glass?
Cheers.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Gaia said:


> Thanks again,
> Any tips on how I go about making the curve with the right radius, if that is the right expression? If one made arched windows like the ones I've linked to. Could one have oblong glass and fit the arch at the top, on top, over the glass?
> Cheers.


You could use a circle cutting jig for router or trimmer (ones for a trimmer are easily found) -or- you can look for something that has the right radius and trace it onto the template. One other option is to draw the curve you want on a computer and print to actual size. It will be on more than one sheet so just tape the sheets together.


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> You could use a circle cutting jig for router or trimmer (ones for a trimmer are easily found) -or- you can look for something that has the right radius and trace it onto the template. One other option is to draw the curve you want on a computer and print to actual size. It will be on more than one sheet so just tape the sheets together.


OK thanks.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

You can also use the 3 point trick, put a nail at the start and stop of your curve and a nail at the midpoint of your curve. Put a flexible piece of plastic laminate or thin strip of wood and it will make a smooth curve.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Here's one more tip and link to a bit for the arch part of the frame, the hard part with making the arch glass door frames is getting the glass in place, once you have the arch part milled you need to remove the stock on the back side of it, so you can use a sq.cut glass.

The bit will remove the lumber and put in a slot for the glass, it will cut a 1/4" wide slot but that's not a big deal..

1 pc 1/4 Shank 1-1/4" Diameter Flooring For Undercutting Slot Router Bit

1 pc 1/4" SH Flooring for Undercutting Slot Router Bit | eBay

====


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

kp91 said:


> You can also use the 3 point trick, put a nail at the start and stop of your curve and a nail at the midpoint of your curve. Put a flexible piece of plastic laminate or thin strip of wood and it will make a smooth curve.


I'm with you, OK thanks.


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> Here's one more tip and link to a bit for the arch part of the frame, the hard part with making the arch glass door frames is getting the glass in place, once you have the arch part milled you need to remove the stock on the back side of it, so you can use a sq.cut glass.
> 
> ...


I see what you mean, thanks. Starting to educate myself a little regarding cope and stick joinery for window sash and doors, interesting stuff.


----------

